# Slidell Mayor Vetoes Contract with Acadian Ambulance



## NolaRabbit (Feb 5, 2009)

This was mentioned not too long ago, but as a recap: Slidell is a suburban city north of New Orleans. Acadian Ambulance bought out its local competition, Lifeguard Ambulance, a few years ago and is now the sole 911 provider for the city.



> Mayor Ben Morris is working with Acadian Ambulance to ensure that the company will remain in Slidell should another devastating storm make a beeline for the city.
> 
> The Slidell City Council approved a one-year contract with Acadian in December to provide emergency and nonemergency services as the city's sole ambulance provider. However, Morris refused to sign the agreement, saying Friday that it didn't contain several essential elements to make sure the city and its citizens would be protected.


Read the entire article here.



> The earlier contract contained a clause stipulating that Acadian would not have to be present in Slidell in the event of an act of God, an act of war, a riot, an accident, a flood or sabotage, to name a few excused absences.
> 
> Morris also has added a stipulation that allows the city to fine Acadian $25,000 should it elect to leave Slidell during a storm.
> 
> ...



What is your area's policy regarding your presence during disasters, either natural or manmade? Do you think it should be a requirement that you stay and render care, or do you feel that you can do your job better by returning after the danger is over? I am curious to hear your opinions.


----------



## artman17847 (Feb 5, 2009)

confused??? I thought that's what we do, HELP people in time's of trouble. While they were leaving our state was sending EMS strike teams to help out.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 5, 2009)

A damaged or destroyed ambulance does nothing to help it's citizens.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Feb 5, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> A damaged or destroyed ambulance does nothing to help it's citizens.



Agree'd

Remember "BSI....Is My Scene Safe".........stage outside the impact zone but close enough so you can immediately provide service

Now if someone is contracted to provide services to an area, it *should* make 'every attempt' to remain there but JPINFV spoke my thoughts.....An ambulance floating down a river serves no use to anyone


----------



## vquintessence (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah agree with JP and Stephen, leave until said dangers are over, then help, when you actually can in a safe manner.

Remember the photographs following Katrina with all the New Orleans school buses water logged?  Those buses would have been a tremendous help for the evacuations after the hurricane, especially the stadium.

Instead, Mayor Nagen (sp?) failed to act about as much as the governor.  Not only were the buses unable to help the devastated area, but imagine the cost to fix them?  A water logged engine requires a tremendous overhaul.

But, Nagen was re-elected, and the locals were confident blaming it all on the governor and FEMA, when they all had plenty of warning of the epic hurricane bearing down upon them.


----------



## NolaRabbit (Feb 6, 2009)

Are circumstances different for EMS than Fire or PD? Is it permissable for EMS to leave while FD and PD stay?


----------

